# Jigging and Popping Rods in Classifieds



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Just wanted to let the J&P forum that I posted a starter set in the classifieds for anyone looking to get into the sport at a reasonable price.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3831665#post3831665


----------

